# Help!PPV Boxing vs frree on Showtime, HD?



## DrA (Oct 25, 2006)

Boxing: Saturday Feb. 7 at 9PM ET/6PM PT On Ch. 121 (122 HD). for $34.95.
It is also available free on Showtime HD that I subscribe on ch 537 also.
Will it be in HD on Showtime? 

I am having friends over and don't want to find out it's not in HD after it starts on SHO because It will be too late for ordering PPV HD.

Thank you


__________________


----------



## DrA (Oct 25, 2006)

On SHO in the guide doesn't have the "HD" next to the program. Looks like $35 for HD for me. SD on 120" looks awful.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

I think you may be right in that it is only in SD for showtime viewers. I can't believe that they would charge $25 for SD PPV when you can see it on showtime for $12 and have that channel for a full month. I guess they just don't expect everyone to notice.


----------



## DrA (Oct 25, 2006)

They hope that you forget to cancel after a month or like it so much that you keep it.
but this 10$ HD charge is appalling.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

when they first started selling boxing PPV's in "HD", they were in 4:3 format:nono2:
and they were still $10 more.....


----------

